# what makes LS pearly?



## Obsidian (Apr 27, 2016)

I made some 100% coconut LS for cleaning about a week ago, noticed today that its quite pearly and there was even some gold looking flecks at the bottom of the jar. What causes this? I diluted with tap water.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 27, 2016)

It's the tap water. I did that with my OO LS once. I severely stunted the lather of it. I don't think it should be too much of a problem with CO soap though! Isn't it pretty?

ETA: it's specifically the minerals in the tap water that create insoluble "soaps". They are suspended but don't dissolve in the soap mix. These would be magnesium and calcium salts of fatty acids more than likely but will depend on the water composition and hardness in your location! For me, it's likely a lot of calcium from the dissolved limestone in Florida.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 27, 2016)

O_O I have to try that. I want instantly purty soap too.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 27, 2016)

It is really pretty, too bad its in a ugly plastic bottle now and I can't see it. Thanks for the info


----------



## Susie (Apr 28, 2016)

You can make pearly liquid soap if you use lard or tallow.  I just substitute it for the OO when using IrishLass' recipe.  Though if you dilute it too much, like for a foamer, the particles will settle out.


----------

